# Lupus vs Hypothyroidism



## momtwins (May 7, 2011)

Has anyone's doctor told them that they thought they had lupus rather than hypothyroidism. I think my thyroid if off but my doctor is following a lupus diagnosis and testing. I am waiting on results now but wondered if anyone else had this experience.

Thanks!!!!!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

momtwins said:


> Has anyone's doctor told them that they thought they had lupus rather than hypothyroidism. I think my thyroid if off but my doctor is following a lupus diagnosis and testing. I am waiting on results now but wondered if anyone else had this experience.
> 
> Thanks!!!!!


If your lab tests point to hypo then you are hypo. But, you could have Lupus as well.

How about furnishing your most recent lab results for thyroid with the ranges. We need the ranges.

What tests did the doc run for Lupus? Hopefully you will share those results and ranges when you get them also?


----------



## momtwins (May 7, 2011)

I have been hypo and on synthroid but I went to the doctor thinking that I needed meds changed. I am having all my tests tomorrow and will update when I get the results.

Thanks!!!


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

I test positive for Lupus but don't have symptoms of it.

What thyroid antibodies tests have you had run?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

momtwins said:


> I have been hypo and on synthroid but I went to the doctor thinking that I needed meds changed. I am having all my tests tomorrow and will update when I get the results.
> 
> Thanks!!!


Will look forward to hearing from you!


----------

